# MTF UOA 10,038 Miles



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

As I posted over in BITOG: 

That's one thin MTF. No wonder folks are reporting better results with a thicker synchromesh-type MT fluid as a replacement, especially as miles accumulate on the transmission. It shifts great for the first 1000 miles, then the synchros wear in and could benefit from a thicker fluid to keep a film intact so the synchros can do their jobs instead of grind when they're called upon. That thin viscosity also explains why the infamous 4th gear rattle goes away with thicker fluid. 

With that pour point, I'd think that cold shifting would be great, except from personal experience with that junk I know it's not. There's more than great paper specs to make a good MTF. 

Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Interesting, thanks for running a test on it! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SunnyinHollister (Mar 17, 2011)

It has a lower pour point than Amsoil with a higher flash point at a lighter viscosity, not sure how you came to the conclusion that it was mineral oil. It is made in Europe and advertised there by BP as fully synthetic. Now that being said, even if it is grip IV or V does not mean it is the best fluid in this application.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SunnyinHollister said:


> It has a lower pour point than Amsoil with a higher flash point at a lighter viscosity, not sure how you came to the conclusion that it was mineral oil. It is made in Europe and advertised there by BP as fully synthetic. Now that being said, even if it is grip IV or V does not mean it is the best fluid in this application.


Pour point depressants and VI additives will go a long way in making a mineral or synthetic blend look good on paper. A true synthetic won't shear the way this crap does, and it won't thicken as much as this does after a few thousand miles in cold weather. Try driving one in the midwest, not in CA where it's always warm. We're all pretty much sick of having this crap in our transmissions.

GM has changed the part number and formulation for it at least twice, so which part number did you just get tested? They can change it all they want, I will never recommend it to anyone. Ever. It doesn't even last 10k miles before getting notchy and causing shifting inconsistency. If it is a synthetic, it is about the most horribly performing synthetic I've ever come across. The fact that it does work well for a little while and then degrades rapidly is what has proven to me it is a low quality oil.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

We're not sure what base it is. Just shows that base oils don't mean a thing without a good additive package. 

All we know is that it's factory fill from a 2013 Cruze. I doubt we'll ever find out a part number since it is factory fill.


----------



## SunnyinHollister (Mar 17, 2011)

My Cruze is a late 2013 build so it shoulod have the latest and greatest MTF in it. The MTF did not shear in the short time I've had it in there even though I regularly drive 80+mph. I do drive in 5 degree weather at times in northern Nevada, but not on a regular basis. Looking at the specs available, I have no reason not to believe that the fluid is synthetic. 

Now, having said that, I will be switching to Amsoil in the future. I just want some data before I do. I will do another drain and analysis at 20k and refill with the same GM BOT 303. We'll see if the additive package is different at that point. Hopefully the magnetic drain plug will be ready at that point also so I can install it as well. At 30k I'll switch it over to Amsoil and test it at 40k. I'll post all of my results. I'm trying to find a VOA of the Amsoil MTF but have been unsuccessful so far. It would be interesting to monitor the oxidation over time. As I said earlier, the OEM fluid may not be the best fluid in this application. GM may have tried to do too much in a marginal application with a thin fluid. Don't take it that I'm knocking Amsoil, and I do use their products, I just want some baseline data. There's enough positive feedback of Amsoil in this application to convince me of it's benefits. Hopefully I'll be able to supply some good data as well.

Another interesting note was that I initially filled up the tranny with 2 quarts of the GM replacement fluid because that was all the dealer had. I added the other half a quart about two weeks later and it did improve the shifting feel a little with the higher fluid level. So fluid level seems to have had a positive impact in my case.


----------

